
Apple CEO Tim Cook Calls for Unity in Memo to Staff Following Trump Victory - lis
http://www.macrumors.com/2016/11/10/tim-cook-calls-for-unity-trump-victory/
======
TheGirondin
Protesting the results of the election when you lose right after months of
badgering the other side about accepting the result, and then accusing them
underming democracy, is making Clinton supporters look really bad.

~~~
norea-armozel
So free speech and protesting are anti-democratic now? Also, you seem to
assume everyone signed up for what some people said on social media or the
news. It doesn't work like that.

~~~
TheGirondin
This is a pretty terrible argument, to be completely honest.

Everyone engaging in political hypocrisy is using their freedom of speech.

Colbert in Oct

>"Oh, suspense," Colbert said. "Democracy is going to end with a cliffhanger.
I guess we're all going to have to wait until November 9 to find out if we
still have a country — if Donald Trump is in the mood for a peaceful transfer
of power, or if he's going to wipe his fat ass with the Constitution."

[http://www.businessinsider.com/stephen-colbert-rips-
donald-t...](http://www.businessinsider.com/stephen-colbert-rips-donald-trump-
debate-election-results-2016-10)

Today he supports the result protests.

~~~
norea-armozel
>This is a pretty terrible argument, to be completely honest.

No it's a good argument. You're just too sensitive to accept the harsh fact
that protesting is protected under the 1st Amendment.

>Everyone engaging in political hypocrisy is using their freedom of speech.

Protests come under speech, better learn to read case law.

~~~
TheGirondin
Your comment really shows how weak this argument is.

No on is arguing that protests are not speech. No one.

If you are reducing to arguing that hypocrisy can't exist because freedom of
speech is a thing, you need to pick a different battle.

~~~
norea-armozel
Donald Trump himself has asserted on his own Twitter account that these
protests are illegal.

And as for hypocrisy, you're making a generalization that everyone co-signed
your claimed statement from the start. Show me where every protester in
question agreed to the claim you've made. If you're not psychic I'm going to
assume you can also do a poll. I'll bet you'll see none of them agreed to your
claim. So how about you admit you grossly generalized as a means to silence
others and then maybe we can talk legitimate concerns.

~~~
TheGirondin
>Donald Trump himself has asserted on his own Twitter account that these
protests are illegal.

I'm going to need to see that before I take your word for it.

------
pcunite
How wonderful it would be if Hillary Clinton would read this memo to those
throwing tantrums in the streets right now. We hold fair elections for the
purpose of not rioting. How wonderful it would be if Katy Perry would read
this memo to her twitter followers instead of calling for a revolution and
_fighting_.

Wake up people, you have been lied to by the media for so long, it must be an
absolute shock right now to hear a vocal, majority, yet welcoming, and healing
opinion from someone else. Mathematically, the majority does rule. Thankfully,
we are the nicest, kindest majority anywhere else in the world.

Good job Tim Cook for calling for logical thinking.

~~~
zimpenfish
> We hold fair elections for the purpose of not rioting.

Given the weakening of the Voting Rights Act and the consequent actions of
some Republican states to remove/prevent/inconvenience black voters (who lean
strongly Democratic), I wouldn't classify the US as having "fair elections".

~~~
scaryspooky
Really? You're going to compare someone having to show an id to elections in
North Korea?

~~~
zimpenfish
No, because that would be a ridiculous appeal to the extreme.

------
jmnicolas
The top rated comment by Negritude (on the original site) says it all :

"This is an example of the kind of empty neoliberal rhetoric that led to Trump
getting elected.

A company that touts diversity, yet from an economic standpoint, shuts so many
people out.

Dr. King was about racial AND economic justice, a Civil Rights Movement AND a
Poor People's Campaign, but Tim Cook and his mealy-mouthed subordinates
wouldn't understand that."

------
392c91e8165b
Well, that's a relief. I was worried about the possibility that a fraction of
Apple's workforce would not accept the results of the election.

OK, sorry for the sarcasm; please allow me to restate my point without
sarcasm:

this memo reflects badly on Cook, IMHO: CEOs should be focused and more
importantly should keep their workforce focused on the corporation's mission.

~~~
lis
This is what he does. He tells them to move forward and focus on the company's
mission.

~~~
392c91e8165b
That's fair. I now wish I had resisted the temptation to post something
sarcastic.

Is the following comment any better than my previous one?

The greatest cultural strength of the US IMHO is the belief, which used to be
widespread, that the best way for most people to improve their lives and to
improve the world is private enterprise -- action other than political action,
in other words. And I consider Apple, Inc, a shining example over the decades
of the use of other-than-political action to improve the world.

Cook's memo is a sign that the US is becoming more like France, where almost
every important action requires national political influence, and the majority
of college students want to be civil servants.

Since, at least according to Peter Theil, information technology is the least
regulated part of the US economy, it makes me sad to see one of the leaders of
the information-technology sector wrapped up in national politics. Unlike for
example the heavily-regulated health-care sector, Apple does not need to be
concerned with politics to do good work. At least that is what I always
thought.

~~~
Jtsummers
Considering that the IT field, and Apple in particular, has been called on to
create backdoors (violating users privacy, weakening their security) by public
officials, they definitely do need to be concerned with politics.

